# Which Anti-Spyware Program?



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello all!

The anti-virus thread got me started thinking. Which anti-spyware program does everyone use? I've run Ad-aware for a while, but I'm on dial up and I've noticed that my Internet cruising speed has slowed down a little here lately. 

Which program do you gurus recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

JG06 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> The anti-virus thread got me started thinking. Which anti-spyware program does everyone use? I've run Ad-aware for a while, but I'm on dial up and I've noticed that my Internet cruising speed has slowed down a little here lately.
> 
> ...


IME, from all the ones I tested and ran simulated attacks against, I found Webroot's Spyware Sweeper to hold-up the best, but it is not free. Most people recommend a combination of SpyBot Search and Destroy, Ad-Aware, and Spyware Blaster - all free. A couple of other free ones that are really good are a-squared free(http://www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free/) and Superantispyware free edition(http://www.superantispyware.com/). The problem is that you have to update these every week and in the case ad-aware and spybot search and destroy run weekly or at least monthly scans. If you are on dialup it is a royal pain in the a$$ as my sister discovered since updating the programs takes forever. If your Internet cruising speed has slowed down, you may well have a computer infested with spyware, trojans, viruses and or worms. Give your computer a thorough check up using the appropriate programs. Run system defrag if running windows XP. Also use a free program called CCleaner(short for crap cleaner) to give your registry a good clean-up.
You can download CCleaner from here:
http://filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/

Personally, I recommend switching to Macintosh computer, using bootcamp(a program for MacIntosh Computers that lets you run Windows XP and Mac Operating system) or creating a dual boot Windows XP linux system which can easily be done without messing with Windows XP. It gets rid of the time and headache involved in constantly having to update and run a ton of programs to ensure 100% protection from emerging spyware, trojans, worms, etc., that are primarily coded to exploit vulnerabilities with Windows XP operating system.

Here is how:http://www.icpug.org.uk/national/linnwin/step00-linnwin.htm

For critics, here are some reasons why Linux is just better.
http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

I use SpyBot Search and Destroy, and Ad-Aware for my spyware cleanings. They are both very user friendly and take very little computer knowledge to operate. I also have CCleaner along with another registry cleaner. Basically sometimes its best to have a variety of programs because one product wont get everything.

Sometimes I just get in there and take them out myself if I get something extra stubborn.


----------



## foom (Jun 12, 2007)

Homer_Simpson said:


> IME, from all the ones I tested and ran simulated attacks against, I found Webroot's Spyware Sweeper to hold-up the best, but it is not free. Most people recommend a combination of SpyBot Search and Destroy, Ad-Aware, and Spyware Blaster - all free. A couple of other free ones that are really good are a-squared free(http://www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free/) and Superantispyware free edition(http://www.superantispyware.com/). The problem is that you have to update these every week and in the case ad-aware and spybot search and destroy run weekly or at least monthly scans. If you are on dialup it is a royal pain in the a$$ as my sister discovered since updating the programs takes forever. If your Internet cruising speed has slowed down, you may well have a computer infested with spyware, trojans, viruses and or worms. Give your computer a thorough check up using the appropriate programs. Run system defrag if running windows XP. Also use a free program called CCleaner(short for crap cleaner) to give your registry a good clean-up.
> You can download CCleaner from here:
> http://filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/
> 
> ...


I use ms windows a lot but love ubuntu and other linux flavor mainly because I don't have to worry about viruses, spyware, etc. I have heard bad things about spybot s&d some spyware company paid spybot to take their spy stuff off. Adaware been okay but don't catch everything. From my experience, almost all spyware program needs to be run with other spyware application for best result. Spysweeper has been great in the past don't know about the presence since I don't have any spyware/adware program on my home computers. At work it's a different story, I only use spyblaster and that's all. Best thing to keep your computer spyware/adware-free is surfing habits.

Just my 2cent.

I'm a systems admin for my company.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

foom said:


> ... Best thing to keep your computer spyware/adware-free is surfing habits...


So True when you consider how most computers get infected in the first place.

Cruising Porn Sites and Downloading Porn. Most sites are a haven for Trojans, Worms, and Viruses. Sometimes all it takes is a simple visit to the site and bam! you get infected with a worm, trojan, virus, or adware/spyware. And if you download this stuff, it has embedded Trojans, Viruses, and worms that activate when you view.

Chat programs - like MS Messanger - Many people get the latest network worms by using such chat programs.

Downloading/Uploading music or movie files using such programs as limewire. These programs open up some ports that are best left closed. Once this happens, God only knows what goes through and infects your computer, without your knowledge. Some downloaded files also are laced with Trojans and Viruses, so the minute you try to open or play them, bang!!! you're infected in seconds.

Opening suspicious E-Mail that is infected with worms, trojans or viruses instead of deleting the E-Mail to avoid infection.

I am sure there are many other ways to get infected, but I believe this is how most computers get infected.


----------



## enzo (Aug 19, 2006)

spybot search and destroy


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

AVG anti-spyware free, http://free.grisoft.com/doc/20/us/frt/0 The only thing missing in the fee version is the realtime protection, and i think it is wort a $ or two to get that.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

AVG Anti-Spyware (I also have the Anti-Virus)
Spybot
Adaware

I don't mess with anything else. Norton/McAfee/etc are junk for spyware and virus protection. Plus they are resource hogs and screw with online gaming.

Porn is probably the best way to get a virus, spyware, or trojan. I cleaned a few people's computers before. Roughly 90% of the problems came straight from porn sites. 

Any gamers, stay off Turkish cheat sites. Just a word of advice.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

One thing that can help is something like this


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

Often time spyware programs will adjust some settings like DNS or otherwise povide "realtime" protection to your system. Of course this will slow your system down as it is a filter of sorts. I know Spybot can be setup to do this, not sure about Ad-Aware. I do use Spybot for occasional scans of my system but have found over all that switching to Firefox browser (on WinXP) has almost completely cut down on my spyware except for some cookies. I have added ther NoScript attachment to my Firefox browser which lets me choose which scirpts (like javascript, active x etc...) can run on my system. At first it is a pain as it makes you agree to each site, but the sites you trust (like Amazon, your bank etc...) you can agree to once and then never have to worry again. I also have adblocker installed which can stop thrid party apps from runnign on your system as well. Plus these things really seem to speed up some websites.

If you haven't added firefox yet I would strongly encourage you to do so.

The idea about using bootcamp (parrallels would be better) above isn't bad, though it does mean buying a new system. If you are willing to go that way then it is just as easy to use any number of free vmware (virtual machine) programs on windows itself, effectively running windows in windows.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I use a good program from www.superadblocker.com It's not free but it's a great program. It will block all ads like pop-ups, banners, fly-ins, etc and it's got a great spyware detector and blocker built in. It also helps clean your cookies and can be set up to always keep cookies from websites you choose. It's real versatile and has a ton of options. I use it in conjunction with adaware and have no problems.


----------

